# accès time capsule via le web?



## pracolas (14 Août 2008)

Bonjour, est-l possible d'accéder à ses fichiers stockés sur une time capsule directement via internet, à supposer que la tc est brancher sur le modem adsl et que le mac auquel elle est relié est éteint? 

merci


----------



## antro (14 Août 2008)

C'est peut être possible, mais je déconseille fortement.
Cela va t'obliger à jouer avec le NAT et autres joyeusetés de réseau sur ton modem/box ADSL et ouvrir grande la porte à des pirates en tout genre si tu ne sait pas exactement ce que tu fais !

Pour info, j'avais un jour essayer de permettre l'accès VNC depuis Internet sur mon PC chez moi. Il n'a pas fallu 5 minutes pour qu'un pirate s'introduise sur ma machine et commence à faire des trucs franchement louches. Heureusement, j'étais en face ma machine et j'ai très vite débranché le cable reseau et refermer tous les ports ouverts! 

En plus, as tu vraiment envie de mettre facilement l'ensemble de tes fichiers de ta time capsule sur Internet ?

Perso, j'utilise plutot des services de stockage en ligne avec qui je synchronise mon ordi de temps en temps de façon a acceder aux fichiers de l'exterieur.
(Ex chez neuf, tu as neufgiga qui fait ça très bien !)


----------



## miz_ici (14 Août 2008)

Ou la béta de DROPBOX qui marche aussi bien sur PC que sur MAC et accéssible depuis n'importequel navigateur WEB.


----------



## pracolas (14 Août 2008)

en fait, j'aurais voulut mettre des fichiers à disposition pour moi et d'autres... avec qqchose de sécurisé, type server FTP, mais sans ordinateur allumé...


----------



## antro (14 Août 2008)

Tiens, je ne connaissais pas DROPBOX. Mais je pense que ça pourrait te convenir.


----------



## pracolas (14 Août 2008)

je viens de voir ça, j'ai souscrit...


----------



## antro (14 Août 2008)

Tu peux aussi essayer des choses genre GSpace (qui te permet d'utiliser un compte GMail comme disque).
Du temps du PC, j'avais trouvé Windows Live SkyDrive pas mal aussi, mais bon, très orienté PC et du coup, sur Mac la dépose de fichiers est un vrai calvaire et puis tu es limité dans la taille des fichiers à 50Mo.
Ca aurait été bien que M$ fasse un plug in pour Firefox et Safari ou bien un outil pour mac, mais bon, on connait leur penchant pour le Mac....


----------



## vincent.pfeiler (3 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour, si vous voulez vous connecter a votre time capsule depuis le net aller voir: http://mactuto.yourme.net/time-capsule-f1/se-connecter-a-sa-time-capsule-via-internet-t2.htm

chez moi sa marche avec une SFRBOX avec ip Dynamique, par contre je cherche un client afp ou le moyen d'utiliser le protocole afp sous windows.

Cordialement.


----------



## chromatique (4 Mai 2010)

salut, 
comment vous avez fait, chez moi sa marche pas !!!


----------



## Murat (10 Juin 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai effectué tous vos démarche à la lettre avec ma bbox ça ne marche pas.
Votre aide sera bienvenue. Cordialement.


----------

